# Unsure whether ill get in or not



## Sine240 (Apr 4, 2006)

hey u all who are experienced with applying to pak med schools.

apparantly i am interested in applyin to gov colleges like dow and smc as a foreign student..yet i am not sure what the SAT minimum requirements are ..lets say i go there this fall...and dont get admitted..i waste my semester of college..now i m worried what to do..i have got to send in acceptance letters to US universities here with a deposit..but i m interested in going to PK..

now now..how do the gov colleges admit u...a ques i m eager to know as people have told me diff responses..that SAT I and SAT II arenot required at all..only gpa which is converted by the IBCC..ok so i have a 3.9....end up being like 80..will this be the only thing that the admissions committee will look at???

then i m def in right???


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

You should reffer to "shifa college of Medicine in Islamabad, Pakistan" and "medical school in Pakistan" to find answers to your question. I think this was a frequent topic within those two forums, if I'm not mistaken. :?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Sine240,

Check out this link for steps on applying to government run medical colleges in Pakistan.


----------

